# My Healthy Happy Healthy Betta



## horizon1015 (Dec 6, 2011)

Well for all of you that looked at/replied to my 5 gal betta tank setup it is now complete and occupied. 

Meet Phuket: 


















Here is a broad view of his tank. You will notice the airline in the background, I rarely use it (thanks to feedback from Aquariumforum). Also the ornament in the front of the tank has been sanded and filed down to be very smooth for him.









He has only been in the tank for about three days but he is quite happy. So happy in fact that on day one he was eating well and started a bubble nest! I don't have a good picture of the bubble nest but I will upload one soon.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice! Throw some more live plants in there, keep the heat up (they like it in the 80's) and you'll be done! Nice Betta!


----------



## horizon1015 (Dec 6, 2011)

I used live bulbs..... and only the largest has bloomed so far.. I did plant about 6 bulbs so it should be very well planted soon.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Phuket!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like a great start to a great home for the betta! congrats


----------



## Gizmo-The-Betta-Lady (Dec 3, 2011)

What a looker! Nice dark blue, and his tank is lovely. 

I havent had very good luck with those bulbs from walmart... all but one of mine grew mold in days, and the last one still hasnt sprouted.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hes so handsome!


----------

